# RFC



## goddessdream (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi,

Does anyone know how long the IVF/ICSI waiting list is for RFC. We are waiting for our review appointment, im told from this appointment you are added on the list.. how long be the list?


----------



## duckybun (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi goddess,

It currently between 9 - 12 months from when you are added to the list, but just depends when you get added. We were put on the list in June so are expecting to hear something around march or April. If you phone the receptionist thy should be able to give you an idea although I always take whatever they say with a pinch of salt!

X
Ducky


----------



## goddessdream (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks Girls..

Like everyone else im dying to get on the list and get the ball rollin! Had our appointment with DR Williamson last week, will get called for review in 3months then added to the list. 
Im hoping we all get called early, even better it will happen naturally in the mean time!


----------



## Erin32 (Jan 10, 2012)

hi ladies,

Seems like i am in the same boat as you all!

Added to the list at RFC on July 2012.....have been pouncing (not literally!!!) on the postman ever since waiting on our letter for treatment!!!  

wishing you all well on your journey  

Erin
xx


----------



## AlanaS (Sep 21, 2012)

Hi Ladies

We were lucky enough to get a cancellation at the beginning of November, we already had all the test results, (got them done privately at Origin for about £400), so we went straight onto the list and were told it would be June/July for treatment.


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Erin
You will probably hear around 9 months after signing consent forms, that's what it was when I was with the rfc.. I think I did hear others saying that the list had gone down.
Once you get the golden ticket time flies

Jillyhen


----------



## Erin32 (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks ladies.  Wishing u all the best for 2013 xxx   
Ducky...am i right in thinking you got your golden ticket this mth? 6mths after being added to the list?


----------



## Erin32 (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi everyone, 
Phoned the rfc a few times last week.  When i did get to speak to  someone it was like getting blood from a stone.  I felt like i, and my questions were an inconvenience to them....
I asked for my amh and scan results, which i paid for privately and was told i wd get these at my next apt.  I am on the waiting list for icsi so my next apt wont be until i am called for treatment.......i was also tx wd likely be july 2013.  So thats 12mths after being added the list and two whole years after my initial referal.  This seems a ridiculous time to wait  
Finally....at our initial private apt with a dr frm rfc we discussed being added to both private and nhs list for icsi.....turns out we are on the nhs list and have never been put on the private list.......hoping this can be rectified  
Love and babydust to you all
Erin xx


----------



## goddessdream (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi girls,

Im even furthur behind.. I had my first appointment in November, told I would be seen again in Feb for review and added to list, I was on the phone today to see if theres any word of the date in feb to be told we wont be called for review until march/april bcos of back log.. so looks like review appts are 4/5 months instead of 3 as is the policy. FFS!


----------



## Erin32 (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi scarlett, wdnt it be great if we were cycle buddies?!
Have u had your apt yet? If so, hope it went well! If not, hope it goes well!
Xx


----------



## Erin32 (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi goddess, i feel your frustration....ive been there myself.  I am very impatient so couldnt wait 4-5 mths for an nhs apt....i was desperate to start the ball rolling so i paid for two private apts.  This cuts through the wait.....money well spent! Good luck xx


----------



## Erin32 (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi scarlett, sorry to hear about your low amh result.  Im not an expert on amh - i havent even had my own results back so there isnt much i can say.....my thoughts are that each of us who need fertility treatment need it for various different reasons and once refered to a fertility clinic we place our trust in the consultants and embyologists to make our dreams come true.  By reading posts on here it is clear that so many little miracles are made despite low amh, pcos, azoospermia and the list goes on!!! Do your best to look after yourself and improve the quality of your eggs.....and remember with icsi it only takes one good quality egg so dont give up hope xxxxx


----------



## goddessdream (Aug 23, 2012)

Sorry to hear you news scarlett, I hope you are keeping your chin up as best you can. I myself have to get any blood results back im hoping for the best but well aware of so many things that can be low or high or not enough of, the list goes on. We really are all in the same boat! 
Keep hoping and wishing girl, its the least we all can do eh!


----------

